# Head to Head Transfer - Civil Service



## AILS_00 (10 May 2010)

Hi,

Just wondering if anybody has done (or knows somebody who has done) a head to head transfer in the civil service? I've advertised through our union newsletter and am interested in following through on one but am not sure of my rights in relation to this transfer - can it be vetoed by either organisation?

Any information greatly appreciated!

Thanks!

AILS00


----------



## Green (10 May 2010)

It unusual for such a transfer to be vetoed except on sick leave or disciplinary grounds. PM me if you like..


----------



## ajapale (10 May 2010)

Forgive the ignorance but whats a "_*head to head transfer*_"? Is it a CS thing?

aj
moderator


----------



## becky (10 May 2010)

I're presuming she means a Grade III for a Grade III.


----------



## AILS_00 (11 May 2010)

Yes, sorry, it's basically a job swap where you swap positions with somebody at the same grade/level as you in a different department or organisation!


----------



## ajapale (11 May 2010)

thanks Ails!


----------



## Staples (13 May 2010)

The process was originally referred to as a Head-for-Head transfer which is a more accurate description of what occurs (whilst also capturing beautifully the value placed on the unique contribution of the individual in the public sector ). 

Somehow, it became known as a head-TO-head transfer which, to me anyway, sounds a lot more mysterious.


----------

